# Respiratory Infection??!!



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

Herisson licks his nose quite frequently. I always thought it was a normal thing that hedgehogs did. Just resentaly I read in this topic http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=278 that if they lick their nose a lot it could be a sign of a repertory infection. :shock: What are some other signs of a respiratory infection? Herisson seems perfectly healthy but I don't want to chance it. Please Help! I will be very worried until I hear something.


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

It sounds like it could be a respitory infection. Schedule an appointment with the vet as soon as possible. Is he sneezing or wheezing at all that you've noticed? Does he have discharge from the nose or eyes? Licking his nose is only one symptom. The treatment for a respitory infection is usually antibiotics. 
http://www.bestfriends.org/theanimals/p ... gehogs.pdf (see the part about respitory infections)
Respitory infections are usually easily treated by a vet, so get Herisson checked out ASAP. Let us know what the vet says! 
Good luck.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Is he licking boogers off his nose? Or is he just licking his nose? 


These are general symptoms for URIs in hedgehogs:
Wheezing/gurgling noises
difficulty breathing
sneezing
discharge from eyes/nose
lethargy 

If you suspect he has a respiratory infection, I would bring him to the vet as soon as possible. Hedgehogs are very good at hiding illness.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I haven’t noticed any of those symptoms. The only thing I have seen is him licking his nose. Does sniffling count as one of those noises? He usually does it when he is exploring, he will see something new and sniff it all over making noises like when you can get if you breathe in and out very quickly.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

If he is just snuffling around exploring things, that sounds like typical hedgehog sounds.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

That's what I thought. I only questioned it because I thought that licking his nose was normal. 
Licking his nose is the only symptom that I have noticed in Herisson.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

If he is ONLY licking his nose, I would say it's probably not a URI. 

If he has any of the other symptoms though, I would bring him to a vet just to be sure.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

Would it be ok if I waited a day or two for more replies? I would prefer to not take him to the vet I would hate to go to the vet and pay $100 to find out that Herisson is 100% healthy.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

It's your call, really. 
You know your hedgehog, and you know what's normal and what abnormal. 

If he seems abnormal to you, I sincerely suggest you seek veterinary advise. 
If he seems fine to you, it would be okay to wait. 

Just know that a URI left untreated can become pneumonia.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I have noticed he doesn't lick all the time, usually only when he is surprized (like when I wake him up and when droped him).


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I just got Herisson up and started listening to him very carefully. When he first wakes up he licks his nose like crazy and sounds a little sneezey. Then he stopped making those noises. I think that 
He just sneezed again.

Now I am noticing he sounds snuffy when he is digging or pushing around in his blanket.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I made an appointment for 3:00 today. I'll let you all know what the vet says. Thankyou for pushing me to go to the vet and giving me very helpful information.


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

Let us know...I hope it's nothing!


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I just got back from the vet. He said that it was nothing serious yet. He prescribed some flavored Baytrill Suspension that I am supposed to give to Herisson in the morning and evening to prevent it from going anywhere. 

Any tips on giving oral medications? I managed to give it to Herisson but he put up quite a fight. I am worried that next time he might see the syringe and ball up so he doesn't have to have it going towards his mouth.


----------



## jesirose (Sep 21, 2008)

With rats we mix it with flavored Ensure, but I don't know if that has milk in it.


----------



## Lilly101 (Sep 1, 2008)

You can scruff him like a dog or a cat before he sees the medicene and then give it to him. Make sure you or someone else has a hand under him so not all of he's weight is being held by his scruff which would make him uncomfortable. Hope he's okay and this helps!


----------



## Minnesotaman (Jan 3, 2017)

My hedgehog started being inactive, staying in a ball, and seems unsteady when walks. Just started this yesterday. What is this, and how worried should I be?


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

This thread is from 2008! Please post your own so it is less confusing and your question is not overlooked. To answer your question though, it sounds like a hibernation attempt and he needs to be warmed up immediately. Wrap him in a blanket and hold him against you for warmth. You can also place him on a human heating pad set on low. What is the cage temp? Do you have a lighting schedule?


----------



## Heggielover (Jan 2, 2017)

Go to the vet as soon as possible! Hedgehogs don't show symptoms of illness unless they are very very sick so go to the vet just to be safe. Especially because you are seeing changes in its behavior. Even if it is a hibernation attempt a vet visit will not hurt.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Hedgie lover it has already been mentioned that this is posted on an old thread. Please don't continue posting once that has been said.


----------

